# looking for subs. s. jersey



## fincat (Dec 5, 2006)

we need subs for south jersey, camden/gloucester county...e mail finalino @ comcast. net


----------



## fincat (Dec 5, 2006)

*blizzard of '07*

need subs for blizzard of '07, south jersey area, camden/gloucester. reply needed immediately!!!!


----------

